# Vetassess



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Got an email from VETASSESS today they stated they require payslips from previous employer even though the employer provided a written reference stating I was a paid permanent employee etc etc. i thought that the additional information was only required if I didn't have a reference.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't have payslips from my employer either, but they accepted copies of taxation forms (the US equivalent of a P60).


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Oz I have those for 1 but can't find them for another, however I emailed the lady back as One of the employers she is querying is 10 years ago & I thought I only needed 8 yrs for the 15 points??? I also sent originals of other payslips but I am now worried I won't get them back & I think I need them if I get invited


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks Oz I have those for 1 but can't find them for another, however I emailed the lady back as One of the employers she is querying is 10 years ago & I thought I only needed 8 yrs for the 15 points??? I also sent originals of other payslips but I am now worried I won't get them back & I think I need them if I get invited


Why give the original copy? They ask for the same from me too, but I just gave them the scanned copy, and they accept it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks Oz I have those for 1 but can't find them for another, however I emailed the lady back as One of the employers she is querying is 10 years ago & I thought I only needed 8 yrs for the 15 points??? I also sent originals of other payslips but I am now worried I won't get them back & I think I need them if I get invited


I'm not sure if they'll send the originals back to you - they kept everything I sent them (although I only sent certified copies). You should give them a call to see what they can do for you.


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

OZ does the DIAC require the same information as VETASSESS? Seems like a huge duplication of effort and why are we paying the assessing authorities all that money if the same information goes to the DIAC


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes - you will need to submit those payslips, P60s, etc. when you lodge your visa application. However, if you're planning to lodge online (as opposed to doing a paper-based application) you need only scan in the documents in colour and upload them. So if you happen to have scanned copies of the original docs you sent to Vetassess, then you should be OK.


----------



## Rink$ (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looks like u guys have applied for vetassess assessment and are familiar with the documentation

I wanted to apply for vetassess assessment but was not clear abt the documentation part as its not clearly stated on the website. Also if the call them they arnt entertaining the details on phone


It would greatful if u could help with some info on Vetassess documention info
as in what all did u include in your assessment portfolio how many testimonils nad references, if u included log*

Thanx in advance! Awaiting a revert


----------



## quortom (Oct 15, 2012)

*Payslips*



mysbm70 said:


> Why give the original copy? They ask for the same from me too, but I just gave them the scanned copy, and they accept it.


Hi, I have 3 1/2 years of experience with 3 diferents employers, do I need all payslips for each work? (My salary was paid each month so, do I need submit 32 payslips?, Because I am from Colombia they are in Spanish, so Do I have to Translate them?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

quortom said:


> Hi, I have 3 1/2 years of experience with 3 diferents employers, do I need all payslips for each work? (My salary was paid each month so, do I need submit 32 payslips?, Because I am from Colombia they are in Spanish, so Do I have to Translate them?


Hi, I am not an expert - but I can tell you what I did:
I emailed the people from VETASSESS asking how many payslips should I submit and they said that IF you have a starting date of your contract on your pay slip then you can submit only the first and last for each employer.
And I have translated them (from German) - but as they were similar (just different months) I just paid for one.
Hope that helps!


----------



## quortom (Oct 15, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Hi, I am not an expert - but I can tell you what I did:
> I emailed the people from VETASSESS asking how many payslips should I submit and they said that IF you have a starting date of your contract on your pay slip then you can submit only the first and last for each employer.
> And I have translated them (from German) - but as they were similar (just different months) I just paid for one.
> Hope that helps!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## sweetbambino (Feb 17, 2013)

I am currently gathering my papers to apply for VETASSESS's skill assessment as a life scientist. I arranged the reference letter from my previous employer. However, I dont have payslips from them (university) as they never gave us. However, I have my bank statement which I can show the salary transfer which is titled as 'salary'. 
Would this along with the reference letter which states my salary be enough?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sweetbambino said:


> I am currently gathering my papers to apply for VETASSESS's skill assessment as a life scientist. I arranged the reference letter from my previous employer. However, I dont have payslips from them (university) as they never gave us. However, I have my bank statement which I can show the salary transfer which is titled as 'salary'.
> Would this along with the reference letter which states my salary be enough?


I would also provide any tax forms you may have obtained in lieu of the pay slips. I didn't have pay slips either but they accepted the tax forms.


----------



## sweetbambino (Feb 17, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I would also provide any tax forms you may have obtained in lieu of the pay slips. I didn't have pay slips either but they accepted the tax forms.


The problem is that back home its not easy to get the tax forms ... would the contract+reference+bank statement do?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sweetbambino said:


> The problem is that back home its not easy to get the tax forms ... would the contract+reference+bank statement do?


Do you have copies of tax returns? It might be worth calling or emailing Vetassess to see if they'll accept what you have.


----------



## ali1pk (May 23, 2013)

*Confused about Vetassess outcome*

Hi,

This is my first Post. I received my vetassess outcome today. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is

_"Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."_

Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.

Pls advice.


----------



## YSteenkamp (Apr 9, 2013)

ali1pk said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first Post. I received my vetassess outcome today. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is
> 
> ...


Hi, am not an export, but I don't believe so! If you submit a EOI it calculates all your work related experience. I submitted my EOI and I obtained 15 points. Remember VETASSESS requires minimum of 1 year experience for HR Advisor.


----------



## ali1pk (May 23, 2013)

YSteenkamp said:


> Hi, am not an export, but I don't believe so! If you submit a EOI it calculates all your work related experience. I submitted my EOI and I obtained 15 points. Remember VETASSESS requires minimum of 1 year experience for HR Advisor.


Thanks Yolanda for reply, can you please provide me further information about your assessment. Is it same as me they had just assess one year also you have the same job title HR Adviser. Thanks again for prompt reply


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
My question is, what happens if they got back to me with a successful application after the profession I am supposed to apply for has been removed from the CSOL list?

Thank you,
Sally


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sselim said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
> Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
> ...


The list changes every financial year thus the next round of changes won't occur until July 2014.


----------



## sselim (Aug 31, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> The list changes every financial year thus the next round of changes won't occur until July 2014.


Many thanks for your reply, that was really helpful


----------



## dominicpcl (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm filling up the vetassess assesment and what is POINT TEST ADVICE? Do I need an Advisory Letter to support my claim for points in the GSM Points Test?


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

There is already a thread relating to all Vetassess questions, please do not start a new one, as it will confuse lot of people.
It is called "Vetassess Skill Assesment Time". You will find all the information you need, as well as senior members to answer your new queries.

Hope to see you hop there soon


----------



## dominicpcl (Sep 3, 2013)

laurinoz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> There is already a thread relating to all Vetassess questions, please do not start a new one, as it will confuse lot of people.
> It is called "Vetassess Skill Assesment Time". You will find all the information you need, as well as senior members to answer your new queries.
> ...


sorry about that.


----------



## rameeskm (Dec 5, 2013)

Guys, just one quick qestion. 
I did upload all my required documnet for vetassess, but still when i see the status of my application, it says, "documents not yet recieved". Does that mean they will wait for the hard copies to start the assessment? or the upload was not complete? 

please let me know, if anyone faced the same?


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Expats from Egypt..

I would really appreciate if u can answer my questions.

Regarding Vetassess, is the Graduation certificate and transcript enough for the proof of Bachelor degree, or there is something else required ..

For the proof of employment, as u know, in Egypt there are no payslips, and I was getting my salary in cash so no bank statements as well ... any idea how to prove this ... 

It would be great if u can tell what documents that I can provide from Egypt, so that Vetassess would accept them as in ur cases...

My employer is the University, any info will be very much appreciated


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

Anyone here can help please ....


----------



## MNAhmad (Aug 1, 2014)

I am applying for assessment under the category of 223111-HR Adviser. Can someone please let me know if there is a set pattern/standard for presenting the Experience/Recommendation letters to VETASSESS? I have read the instructions/requirements on their website but still not sure how to prepare them appropriately.

If someone who has already got +ve assessment can share the templates that would be much appreciated.


----------



## santhoshgn001 (May 18, 2015)

*I want to know about vetassess*

HI- I am new to this forum and i want some idea about vetassess. Is this a kind of interview ??? and its my dream to work in australia so guys please help me out on this . And am fitter with 3 years exp.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

santhoshgn001 said:


> HI- I am new to this forum and i want some idea about vetassess. Is this a kind of interview ??? and its my dream to work in australia so guys please help me out on this . And am fitter with 3 years exp.


Hi. Your an industrial fitter?


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,

I want to apply for assessment under Marketing Specialist occupation of CSOL. I have sponsor for 457 Temporary Skilled Worker visa from company in Sydney.

I have finished MBA in January 2014
Working as Marketing Officer from November 2014 to until (12 months Post Qualification experience until today)
Age 28 
IELTS 7.0

Am I illegible for VETASSESS assessment? 


Thanks


----------

